# Siemens Logo 230 RC + Einschalt Strombegrenzer



## 00000 (12 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Forum,
ich bin Besitzer einer 230 RC Logo (Liegt schon ewig in der Ecke) nun möchte ich mehre kapazitive Lasten schalten.
Hierbei handelt es sich um:
1. Meanwell ELG 150-C1750 INRUSH CURRENT: COLD START 65A
2. Meanwell APC 35-700 INRUSH CURRENT: COLD START 45A
3. Meanwell APC 16-350 INRUSH CURRENT: COLD START 45A
4. Meanwell APC 8-500 INRUSH CURRENT: COLD START 70A
Um das verkleben der Relaikontakte zu verhindern dachte ich an einen Einschalt Strombegrenzer.
Bei Amazo.n gibt es welche die normalerweise in Unterputzsteckdosen verwendet werden.
Diese wären preislich akzeptabel (8,50€/Stk) und wären Leistungstechnisch (Max:200W) über der Leistung meiner Trafos.
Kann ich somit auf eine Schaltung mit Schützen verzichten ?
Fragen/Anregungen und Kritik sind gerne gesehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Arthur


----------



## PN/DP (12 Oktober 2021)

Bei solchen Lasten würde ich nicht auf externe Schütze oder Relais verzichten. Wenn so ein "Spar"-Schutz mal versagt, dann gehen interne Bauteile der LOGO kaputt - und die ist teurer.

Harald


----------



## 00000 (12 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Harald, 
danke für deinen Beitrag. Falls man den 


PN/DP schrieb:


> "Spar"-Schutz


durch etwas hochwertigen Ersetzt z.B von Eltako oder Vossloh ersetzt bleibst du deiner Meinung treu ? 
Edit: Eltako ist schon mal raus die begrenzen auf Max:10A 
Aber von Vossloh-Schwabe gibt es welche mit 6A sind zwar etwas teurer.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Oktober 2021)

Arthur Morgen schrieb:


> .. Diese wären preislich akzeptabel (8,50€/Stk) ..


Ein kleines Leistungsschütz ist aber auch nicht viel teurer.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2021)

Arthur Morgen schrieb:


> ... durch etwas hochwertigen Ersetzt z.B von Eltako oder Vossloh ersetzt ...



*so etwas sollte es auch tun* , wenn auch Eltako drauf steht. Kostet allerdings fast 4-mal so viel, wie *ESB1* .
Ersteres beinhaltet einen ohmschen Widerstand in Reihe mit der Last. Der Widerstand wird nach einer kurzen Wartezeit per RelaisKontakt überbrückt.
Letzteres kommt ohne Mechanik aus. Ein NTC (HeissLeiter) liegt in Reihe mit der Last. Der NTC verringert seinen Widerstand, wenn er vom Strom durchflossen und dadurch erwärmt wird. Nachteil: der NTC wird nicht überbrückt und produziert im Betrieb Wärme. Die Last erhält dadurch nicht die volle BetriebsSpannung. Aus den technischen Daten geht leider nicht hervor wie gross der Widerstand beim Einschalten ist und welcher WiderstandsWert sich bei welcher Last einstellt. Auch nicht, wie lange ausgeschaltet bleiben sollte, ehe wieder eingeschaltet wird.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2021)

Nur mal so ein Beispiel, was Schaltnetzteile schaffen:
Ich hab an meiner SPS Finder-Relais zum Schalten von Lasten.
Die Relais können 6A AC3. Sind also zum Schalten von induktiven Lasten geeignet.
In einem Raum schalte ich darüber  einen Sharp 40" TV.
Nach 4 Monaten war das erste Relais  im Eimer, nach einem weiteren halben Jar das zweite Relais.
Danach habe ich das Relais durch einen Leistungsschütz ersetzt. 
Fazit:
Nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Oktober 2021)

> Sind also zum Schalten von induktiven Lasten geeignet.



Ein TV mit Schaltnetzteil ist erst mal eine kapazitive Last, hoher Strom beim Einschalten. Hatte mal ähnliche Probleme mit einem Wago Relais 788-304. Kann (ohmsche Last) von 16A und hat wegen 5 Energiesparlampen mit zusammen 60 Watt versagt. Ersatz durch gleiches Relais hat auch nicht länger gelebt. Inzwischen ist ein 788-354 drin, das läuft problemlos.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ein TV mit Schaltnetzteil ist erst mal eine kapazitive Last, hoher Strom beim Einschalten. Hatte mal ähnliche Probleme mit einem Wago Relais 788-304. Kann (ohmsche Last) von 16A und hat wegen 5 Energiesparlampen mit zusammen 60 Watt versagt. Ersatz durch gleiches Relais hat auch nicht länger gelebt. Inzwischen ist ein 788-354 drin, das läuft problemlos.


Tja, Datenblatt und Realität sind halt zweierlei  😜
Ich hab noch nie eine SPS-Relaisbaugruppe oder eine Logo zum direkten Schalten von Lasten verwendet.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Oktober 2021)

Würde ich auch nicht machen. Das 788-304 ist auch keine SPS-Relaisbaugruppem außerdem kann da das Relais auch einzeln gewechselt werden. Habe mittlerweile auch das Panasonic Relais vom 788-354 einzeln aufgetrieben, passt auch in den Sockel des 788-504.


----------



## 00000 (12 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ein kleines Leistungsschütz ist aber auch nicht viel teurer.


Guten Abend,
korrekt allerdings möchte ich die Schaltung so simpel wie möglich aufbauen.
Wenn ich nen kleinen Leistungsschütz nehme brauch ich meines Wissens nach trotzdem einen Einschaltstrombegrenzer.
Die KSQ(ELG 100-C1750) zieht halt laut Data Sheet für 485μSekunden 65A
Ob jetzt die Relai Kontakte der Logo oder die Schützkontakte kleben bleiben ist doch egal.
In beiden Fällen bleibt nach dem Abschaltzeitpunkt die KSQ bestromt.
Und ein Leistungsschütz mit 100A ist ein Riesen Klopper und dabei ist auch nicht günstig.
@Onkel Dagobert falls wir aneinander vorne reden, bitte berichtige mich gerne.


Heinileini schrieb:


> so etwas sollte es auch tun


Guten Abend,
jo den hatte ich auch schon im Blick. Bei 4 Stück stolzer Preis.
Im ersten gedanklichen Aufbau dachte ich an 4x 16A Finder Koppel Relais (15,71€/Stk) und 4x10A Finder Strombegrenzerrelais (26,43€/Stk). Die haben eine andere Bauform und 6A weniger als dein Vorschlag.
Insgesamt 170€


Heinileini schrieb:


> ESB1


Den wollt ich auch nehmen. Siehe Eingangspost.


Heinileini schrieb:


> Nachteil: der NTC wird nicht überbrückt und produziert im Betrieb Wärme. Die Last erhält dadurch nicht die volle BetriebsSpannung


Hmmm...
Meine KSQ hat eine Voltage Range (Eingangsspannung) von 180-305 VAC oder 255-431VDC.
Du meinst also der NTC verringert die Leistung meiner KSQ, nimmt sich die KSQ nicht einfach was er braucht ?
Ob ich jetzt 230V auf der Phase hab oder durch den in Reihe geschalteten NTC (grob gesagt) nur 220V sollte doch der KSQ egal sein. Die gibt als Ausgangsspanung immer 43-86VDC und 1750mA aus. (Außer ich dime über PWM/DALI/100kPoti)
@Heinileini oder nicht ?


Blockmove schrieb:


> Nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen


Hallo,
ich versuchs, daher der Thread.


Blockmove schrieb:


> In einem Raum schalte ich darüber einen Sharp 40" TV.


Darf ich fragen warum ? Also wenn ich meinen 50 Zoll Samsung per Fernbedienung ausschalte ist der auch aus. (Jedenfalls nach der Energiekostenmessung die in der Steckdose integriert ist)


Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie eine SPS-Relaisbaugruppe oder eine Logo zum direkten Schalten von Lasten verwendet.


Hab ich auch so gelernt. Ist aber schon lange her.
Aber letztendlich sind in der Logo auch nur Relais(8A)verbaut.
Im Dauerbetrieb zieht die KSQ 0,9A es geht nur um die 65A Einschaltstrom die für 485μSekunden herrschen.
Es ist ja nicht so als wären da bewegliche Teile verbaut. Im schlimmsten Fall geht das Licht nicht aus.
Ob die Logo abrauchen würde bin ich mir nicht mal sicher. Sind die Ausgänge nicht galvanisch getrennt? 
Edit: natürlich ist es einfacher einen Schütz oder ein Relai zu tauschen als die Relais der Logo.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Oktober 2021)

> Aber letztendlich sind in der Logo auch nur Relais(8A)verbaut.



Aber es ist billiger ein Solo-Relais zu ersetzen als eine Logo, zudem kann das Solo-Relais, ohne die Logo im Detail zu kennen, ersetzt werden.


----------



## 00000 (12 Oktober 2021)

@Oberchefe völlig richtig hatte mein Beitrag zeitgleich editiert.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2021)

@Arthur Morgen 

Wie in aller Welt kommst du auf ein 100A Leistungsschütz?
Ein kleines Leistungsschütz wie z.B. Siemens 3RT2015-1BB41 reicht vollkommen.
Das hat sogar nur 7A Betriebsstrom bei 400V ... Allerdings Gebrauchskategorie AC3.
Goggle mal nach Gebrauchskategorie, dann wird dir wahrscheinlich der Unterschied zu den Logo-Relais klar.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2021)

Arthur Morgen schrieb:


> Meine KSQ hat eine Voltage Range (Eingangsspannung) von 180-305 VAC oder 255-431VDC.
> Du meinst also der NTC verringert die Leistung meiner KSQ, nimmt sich die KSQ nicht einfach was er braucht ?


Nein, die Schaltnetzteile gleichen das aus.
Ich war jedoch von ...


Arthur Morgen schrieb:


> ... und wären Leistungstechnisch (Max:200W) über der Leistung meiner *Trafos*.


... ausgegangen. 

Trafos haben übrigens auch hohe EinschaltStröme, die man einer (vermeintlich?) "induktiven Last" nicht zutrauen würde.


----------



## 00000 (12 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie in aller Welt kommst du auf ein 100A Leistungsschütz?


Hallo,
das hatte ich geschrieben wegen den 65A Einschaltstroms. Und darauf hin nach 65 Leistungsschütz gegoogelt.
Darauf erhielt ich Ergebnisse von 63A bis 100A.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Siemens 3RT2015-1BB41


Ich will 4 verschiedene 1 phasige Konstantstromquellen zu verschieden Zeiten schalten. Von den Schützen hab ich min.14 unten in der Werkstatt liegen. Ich wollte meine Schaltung


Arthur Morgen schrieb:


> so simpel wie möglich aufbauen.


was soll ich mit den 3 Phasigen Teilen wenn ich nur 1 Phasige KSQs schalten will ?


Blockmove schrieb:


> Goggle mal nach Gebrauchskategorie, dann wird dir wahrscheinlich der Unterschied zu den Logo-Relais klar.


Nein, bitte erleuchte mich! Ich bin in einer Tabelle (Schütze für Trafos AC6a) und sehe Belastungsgrenzen.
Edit : bin immer noch nicht schlauer angenommen ich nehm z.B: https://eref.se.com/de/de/scope/product/A9C20731
Passt das ? Halt der auf Dauer 65A Einschaltstrom ? Für mich ist das nicht ersichtlich.
 Kann ruhig sein dass ich einen Denkfehler hab. 


Heinileini schrieb:


> ausgegangen.


Kein Problem. Meine KSQ: ELG 150-C1750 (Konstantstromquelle) ist für mein Verständnis nichts anderes als ein Trafo.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Oktober 2021)

Arthur Morgen schrieb:


> .. Die KSQ(ELG 100-C1750) zieht halt laut Data Sheet für 485μSekunden 65A ..


Dein erhöhter Einschaltstrom sollte auch für das kleinste Leistungsschütz kein Problem darstellen. Zarte Relaiskontakte sind allerdings für so etwas weniger geeignet, und schon gar nicht nicht wechselbare, wie die einer Logo. Ein günstiges 3kW-Motorschütz oder ein Installationsschütz bekommst du sicherlich irgendwo für <20€.


----------



## 00000 (13 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dein erhöhter Einschaltstrom sollte auch für das kleinste Leistungsschütz kein Problem darstellen


Alles klar, super Danke. Perfekt wäre jetzt noch wenn du mir erklärst wie du das Festmacht.
Zum Beispiel hab ich hier ein die Gebrauchskategorie von EATON.
Nehme ich zB. Kategorie AC3 steht da bei I 6A und aus der Tabelle geht hervor I=Einschaltstrom.
Und bei Kategorie AC6a wo ich mein Awendungsbereich sehe steht nichts.
Der unterschied von Relaikontakten und Schützkontakten ist mir bewusst.
Ich würde es gern verstehen, darum gehts mir. Wenn jemand sagt das ist so !
Frag ich warum.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Oktober 2021)

Ein Schaltnetzteil sehe ich nicht als Trafo.
Trafo sind eher als induktive Last zu sehen, ein Schaltnetzteil hat auch einen großen kapazitiven Anteil.
Letztlich sind die Gebrauchskategorien auch keine exakten Angaben sondern eher Projektierungshilfen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Oktober 2021)

Arthur Morgen schrieb:


> .. Perfekt wäre jetzt noch wenn du mir erklärst wie du das Festmacht...


Bei deinen genannten Werten riskiere ich das mit "Pi mal Daumen" und natürlich auf deine Verantwortung.



Arthur Morgen schrieb:


> .. Nehme ich zB. Kategorie AC3 steht da bei I 6A und aus der Tabelle geht hervor I=Einschaltstrom.


Wo steht denn da was von Ampere? Heinileini würde jetzt sagen, ich warte mal ab, ob du von selbst darauf kommst was die 6 bedeutet  .

Zudem dienen diese Werte zur Schützauswahl nach Kategorie. Es ist also kein Datenblatt eines Schützes. Oder doch? Bei einer Asynchronmaschine musst du z.Bsp. von einem Anlaufstrom ausgehen, der das Sechsfache des Nennstromes beträgt. Und dieser Strom fällt bei einer Ansynchronmaschine je nach Last manchmal auch nur sehr langsam ab. Ich hatte z.Bsp. mal einen hochtourigen 90kW-Brecher, der 180s zum Hochlauf in Stern benötigte. Das nennt man dann "Schwerstanlauf". Dein Schaltnetzteil ist dem zu folge ein "Leichtgewicht". Null Trägheit, sofern es nicht rotiert 😅 .


----------



## 00000 (13 Oktober 2021)

Jo danke für die Erklärung ich hab’s verstanden.


----------



## Heinileini (13 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Heinileini würde jetzt sagen, ich warte mal ab, ob du von selbst darauf kommst was die 6 bedeutet  .





Arthur Morgen schrieb:


> Jo danke für die Erklärung ich hab’s verstanden.


Siehste, Dagobert, manchmal funktioniert das sogar!


----------



## s_kraut (18 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nur mal so ein Beispiel, was Schaltnetzteile schaffen:
> Ich hab an meiner SPS Finder-Relais zum Schalten von Lasten.
> Die Relais können 6A AC3. Sind also zum Schalten von induktiven Lasten geeignet.
> In einem Raum schalte ich darüber  einen Sharp 40" TV.
> ...


Ausfallart Stuck ON?


----------



## Blockmove (18 Oktober 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ausfallart Stuck ON?


Genau


----------



## s_kraut (19 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Genau


Hm eigentlich sollte es von der Stromaufnahme her locker gegangen sein mit dem Finder-Relais. Was hat der TV? keine 500W, also <<6A

Dann nagelt das Fernseh-Netzteil ordentliche Stromspitzen, dass das Relais verschweißt..


----------



## Heinileini (19 Oktober 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Dann nagelt das Fernseh-Netzteil ordentliche Stromspitzen, dass das Relais verschweißt..


SchaltNetzteil --> kapazitive Last.


----------



## s_kraut (19 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> SchaltNetzteil --> kapazitive Last.


+ Aktive Abschaltung... 


die Zeit in der der Strom real fließt ist also kurz, und in dieser Zeit ist der entsprechend Strom hoch (auch wenn er im zeitlichen Mittel nur ein paar Ampere ist)

grad wenn die Zielspannung jetzt auf z.B. 12V runter geht 😉 das sind nicht viele ms, wo die Energie durch muss.


----------



## Heinileini (19 Oktober 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> die Zeit in der der Strom real fließt ist also kurz, und in dieser Zeit ist der entsprechend Strom hoch (auch wenn er im zeitlichen Mittel nur ein paar Ampere ist)


Normalerweise wird der Strom nicht annähernd so lange fliessen, bis die Spannung den nächsten NullDurchgang erreicht. Also noch kürzere Zeiten in denen der Strom fliesst und noch höhere StromSpitzen, um den gewünschten Mittelwert zu bilden.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2021)

Meine Vermutung:
Bei stark induktiven Lasten gibt es kräftige Abschaltfunken. Dies ist bei dem Fernseher nicht der Fall.
Daher vermute ich eher Problem beim Einschalten und evtl. hohen Ladestrom für einen Kondensator.
Letztlich aber auch egal. Relais raus und Schütz rein und gut war's und ist's.


----------



## s_kraut (20 Oktober 2021)

Nene, ich denk, dass der im Dauerbetrieb eben immer nur ein paar ms lang viel Strom zieht wegen der Phasenanschnittsteuerung.
MÜsste man mal ein Oszi dran hängen.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Nene, ich denk, dass der im Dauerbetrieb eben immer nur ein paar ms lang viel Strom zieht wegen der Phasenanschnittsteuerung.
> MÜsste man mal ein Oszi dran hängen.


Erfahrungsgemäß "sterben" Relais beim Schalten und nicht bei angezogenen Schaltzustand.
Das Relais kann laut Datenblatt 6A AC3. Das sind keine filligranen Kontakte wie in 6,3mm Koppelrelais.
Also deine Theorie teile ich nicht.
Oszi mag ich aber deshalb nicht extra aus der Firma schleppen.


----------



## s_kraut (20 Oktober 2021)

Doch miss mal....fänd ich spannend und wenn was brauchbares dabei rauskommt, geb ich Dir eine Maß aus.
Und wenn der Spitzenstrom über 10A liegt, dann sei Finder entschuldigt..


----------



## Blockmove (21 Oktober 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Doch miss mal....fänd ich spannend und wenn was brauchbares dabei rauskommt, geb ich Dir eine Maß aus.
> Und wenn der Spitzenstrom über 10A liegt, dann sei Finder entschuldigt..


Dazu müsst ich von unserer Entwicklung ein Oszi und einen Stromshunt ausleihen.
Der Aufwand ist mir zu hoch.
Mit nem Fluke und ner Stromzange hab ich schon gemessen.
Da kam nix Auffälliges raus.


----------

